# (U.S.)Will you participate in the nationwide walkout Wednesday?



## jt_1258 (Mar 12, 2018)

At least what I can tell from my city(near Chicago), all schools in the U.S. will be doing a walk out to honor the deaths of the 17 who died in the Parkland, Florida school shooting. I'm not really sure what I'm going to do but I was curious just how many here will do it.

Yes, I did censor out the city name and other info that indicates where I am. I'm not givin that info out.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not going to have the chance to do it, as this week is my week off.   :/

I wish the best of luck to anyone participating, though.  The US really needs to sort out its gun problem/mental health problem/whatever problem.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 12, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I'm not going to have the chance to do it, as this week is my week off.   :/
> 
> I wish the best of luck to anyone participating, though.  The US really needs to sort out its gun problem/mental health problem/whatever problem.


Ya, I think the age to get a gun should be bumped up to 21.


----------



## Chary (Mar 12, 2018)

Sweet! That's the same amount of time as TWO fire drills! Take that third period math! 

If I was in MS/HS still, I'd probably walk out, but only to get time out of class for free, really. Now though, I think it's a nice little way to spread knowledge about the event and give a moment to make kids understand safety, however, with the 13-17 age bracket, it likely won't have any major effect on most of them, honestly.


----------



## Old (Mar 12, 2018)

If I were a student in 2018 with everything that's been going on?  You bet your ass I'd be walking out/marching.  Enough is *enough*.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2018)

Lmao no

t. HS Student in 2018


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 12, 2018)

If you don't want to go you have a whole day of modding,hacking,homebrew playing video games


----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 13, 2018)

Heck no! First off, ny school won’t let us. Second, isn’t having hundreds of kids unprotected outside increasing the chance of someone shooting them? Seems to me like we might a have a shooting Wednesday.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Mar 13, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Heck no! First off, ny school won’t let us. Second, isn’t having hundreds of kids unprotected outside increasing the chance of someone shooting them? Seems to me like we might a have a shooting Wednesday.


You have to go?


----------



## Viri (Mar 13, 2018)

Some of my friends in college didn't give a damn about the election, but they walked out with the other students, because they wanted to get out of testing.  When their college made testing optional due to the election, they started to pretend they gave a damn.  

If I was in grade school, you damn right I'd walk out, just to get out of doing school work!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 13, 2018)

I was a student last 21 years ago. I’d totally walk out. Solidarity is key!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 13, 2018)

It came one year late for me to be in high school, but otherwise I definitely would be



DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> If you don't want to go you have a whole day of modding,hacking,homebrew playing video games


The whole point is to go to school THEN walk out. It's not a protest if you just call in sick



supergamer368 said:


> Heck no! First off, ny school won’t let us. Second, isn’t having hundreds of kids unprotected outside increasing the chance of someone shooting them? Seems to me like we might a have a shooting Wednesday.


Doesn't matter if your school will let you or not, they can't punish you any more than if you didn't show up for class under normal circumstances. You're protected by your First Amendment right to protest, even when on school property, as outlined by the 1969 court case _Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District._ If your school is suppressing that, contact the ACLU immediately and they will lawyer up on your behalf
As for being a bigger target for a school shooting, I HIGHLY doubt that would be the case, but on top of that a potential shooter would be _incredibly _stupid to shoot a bunch of kids on a day where an entire country's worth of students are drawing attention to the issue of people shooting a bunch of kids


----------



## Xzi (Mar 13, 2018)

I wake up around 10 AM at earliest lol, so I'm in support but I can't participate.  Also I work at a dispensary, pretty much all of us already hate the current federal government for several reasons including gun issues.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 13, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Heck no! First off, ny school won’t let us. Second, isn’t having hundreds of kids unprotected outside increasing the chance of someone shooting them? Seems to me like we might a have a shooting Wednesday.


I included the letter they gave me and the other students for a reason. They mention that they will have the police there to keep everyone safe. Seriously, it would be no different from if someone tryed to start a school shooting from tge middle of lunch or an assembly in that they would hopefully be taken down quickly before more die.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Mar 13, 2018)

If I was still in HS I would walk out just to get out of school. I personally find this whole thing to be a failure of our government not failure of the current gun laws.


----------

